# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ما حكم النظر الى وجوه النساء؟

## أشجعي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يا مشايخ,
قرأت حديث بن فضيل وكيف صرف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وجهه,
فما حكم النظر الى وجه المرأة عند المذاهب الأربعة, هل هو جائز؟
وما أقصد من ينظر ليتزوج,
أقصد النظر بإطلاق.
كالأخبار, أو بنات العم والخال...الخ.

وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## أبو و أم معاذ

من يرى أن وجه المرأة عورة فهو من المانعين بطبيعة الحال إلا من ضرورة.

قال ابن القطان الفاسي   (النظر في أحكم النظر  ص 144)
فمن قال من الفقهاء بحواز البدو فهو غير محتاج إلى إقامة دليل على جواز النظر و كذلك أيضا ينبغي أن يكون من لم يجز للمرأة البدو و الإظهار غير محتاج إلى إقامة الدليل على تحريم النظر بل يكون النظر إليها من غير ضرورة حراما,لأنه إذا إبداؤه حراما,كان النظر إليه بمثابة النظر إلى العورة إلى العورة أو البطن أو غيرهما.انتهى


و ذكر ابن قطان في المسألة ثلاث أقوال 

1الإباحة إلا أن يخاف الفتنة على نفسه و اختاره ابن القطان
2الكراهة و نسبه إلى بعض الشافعية
3التحريم مطلقا إلا من ضرورة وهو قول ابن رشد 



و لا خلاف في تحريم النظر بشهوة.

كتبه أبو معاذ.

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

غض البصر واجب بالاتفاق وبالأخص اذا خشيت الفتنه . 

قال تعالى ( قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من ابصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم .. ) الآيه .

----------


## أبو ممدوح

فقط أود ان انبه ان الاخوة يقصدون الوجه و ليس الشعر لأن السائل يسأل عن حكم مشاهدة النساء في الأخبار و معروف ان من يظهرن في الأخبار متبرجات فالحكم حينئذٍ الحرمة .
وقد لاحظت تساهلاً من بعض طلبة العلم فتجدهم يشاهدون بعض القنوات و فيها ليس سافرات فقط بل متبرجات بزينة و لا أدري ما مبررهم و دليلهم على هذا الفعل نسأل الله ان يهدينا ....آمين.

----------


## أشجعي

جزاكم الله خيرا يا مشايخ: أبو معاذ وهشيم وأبو ممدوح,
*أبو معاذ:
هل المقصد من الكلام أن المسألة متعلقة بمسألة ستر الوجه,
فلو قلنا أن كشف الوجه عند المالكية جائز إذاً كان النظر اليه جائزاً؟
وكشف الوجه عند الحنابلة محرم إذا النظر اليه كان محرماً؟
أم ان المسألة كما قال الأخ الفاضل هشيم,
وأنا -بارك الله فيكم- أسأل بدون الشروط, كمسألة ستر الوجه,
المالكية والأحناف يقولون بالاستحباب, ولكن يوجبون تغطية الوجه بشروط كالجمال الفائق أو فساد الناس....الخ.
فهل النظر الى وجه المرأة مسألة خلافية عند الأئمة وما قول الجمهور بالمسألة؟

وانا أقصد الوجه لوحده شيخ أبو ممدوح,
وهناك من النساء من تُظهر فقط وجهها بالأخبار أو على التلفاز -طبعا انسى الأربعة كيلو مكياج اللي على وجهها!!-,
وهناك من الأقرباء من يلبسون الجلباب ولكن يكشفون الوجه, فهل النظر الى الوجه جائز,
وما القول الفصل بالمسالة,

وعذرا على الاطالة,

----------


## أشجعي

للرفع, 
المذهب المالكي: ..........
المذهب الحنفي: ..........
المذهب الشافعي: ........
المذهب الحنبلي: ..........

الراجح: ........

وبارك الله في علمكم.

----------


## أبو و أم معاذ

> *أبو معاذ:
> هل المقصد من الكلام أن المسألة متعلقة بمسألة ستر الوجه,


من يقول أن الوجه عورة لا بد له أن يقول بتحريم النظر و هذا هو الواقع عند العلماء القائلين بوجوب ستر الوجه.

كما أنه ليس كل من قال بإباحة كشف الوجه يبيح النظر إليه,فعندهم أنه لا يجب على المرأة ستر وجهها و يحرم على الرجل النظر إليه,وهذه النقطة قريبة لمسألة النظر إلى الرجل و إلى وجه فمن المعلوم أن الرجل لا يغطي وجهه و لكن بعض العلماء حرموا نظر المرأة غليه و لو بدون شهوة.

فلازم القول بأن الوجه عورة يوجب القول بتحريم النظر.

و لا يلزم القول من جوزا كشف الوجه جواز النظر.

و الله أعلم.

أخوك أبو معاذ.

----------


## أشجعي

جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخ,,,

----------


## أشجعي

هل من نُقول لأهل العلم بالمسألة؟!!!؟؟

----------


## أشجعي

هل يجوز النظر الى وجه زوجة الأخ
أو بنت الخال أو الخالة
أو بنت العم أو العمة

للرفع يا مشايخ

----------


## بندر المسعودي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته /
جاء في الموسوعة الكويتية في مادة نظر ما يلي :

القول الأول :
 يجوز النظر إلى الوجه والكفين من الأجنبية ، إن لم يكن بشهوة ، ولم يغلب على الظن وقوعها ، ويحرم النظر إلى ما عدا ذلك بغير عذر شرعي ، وهذا القول ذهب إليه الحنفية والمالكية ، وهو مقابل الصحيح عند الشافعية ، وعند الحنفية يقصد بالكف باطنه فقط ، وأما ظهره فيعتبر عورة لا يجوز النظر إليها في ظاهر الرواية ، وعند المالكية لا فرق بين ظاهر الكفين وباطنهما ، فلا يحرم النظر إليهما بشرط أن لا يكون بقصد اللذة ، ولم تخش الفتنة بسببه ، وأن يكون الرجل مسلما إذا كانت المرأة مسلمة ، فأما الكافر فلا يحل للمرأة المسلمة أن تبدي له أي عضو من أعضائها ، ويعتبر جميع جسدها عورة بالنسبة له  .
واستدلوا بقوله تعالى : ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها ، فقد روي عن ابن عباس وعلي وعائشة رضي الله عنهم أن المقصود بما ظهر من الزينة الوجه والكفان ، قال القرطبي : لما كان الغالب من الوجه والكفين ظهورهما عادة وعبادة وذلك في الصلاة والحج ، فيصلح أن يكون الاستثناء راجعا إليهما .
وبما روي عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أن أسماء بنت أبي بكر رضي الله عنهما دخلت على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعليها ثياب رقاق ، فأعرض عنها وقال : يا أسماء إن المرأة إذا بلغت المحيض لم تصلح أن يرى منها إلا هذا وهذا ، وأشار إلى وجهه وكفيه ، والحديث فيه دلالة على أن الوجه والكفين من المرأة الأجنبية ليسا بعورة ، وأن للرجل أن ينظر إليهما.
وبما ورد عن سهل بن سعد قال : كنا عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جلوسا ، فجاءته امرأة تعرض نفسها عليه ، فخفض فيها البصر ورفعه ، فلم يردها ، فقال رجل من أصحابه : زوجنيها يا رسول الله . قال : أعندك من شيء ؟ قال : ما عندي من شيء . قال : ولا خاتم من حديد ، قال : ولا خاتم ، ولكن أشق بردتي هذه فأعطيها النصف وآخذ النصف . قال : لا ، هل معك من القرآن شيء ؟ قال : نعم . قال : اذهب فقد زوجتكها بما معك من القرآن . ففي الحديث أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم نظر إليها يدل عليه قول الراوي : فخفض فيها البصر ورفعه وفي رواية : فصعد النظر فيها وصوبه ، فدل ذلك على إباحة النظر إلى الوجه  .
واستدل السرخسي بما ورد أنه لما قال عمر رضي الله عنه في خطبته : ألا لا تغالوا في أصدقة النساء ، قالت امرأة سعفاء الخدين : أنت تقوله برأيك أم سمعته من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ فإنا نجد في كتاب الله تعالى بخلاف ما تقول ، قال الله تعالى : وآتيتم إحداهن قنطارا فلا تأخذوا منه شيئا فبقي عمر رضي الله عنه باهتا وقال : كل الناس أفقه من عمر حتى النساء في البيوت  . فذكر الراوي أنها كانت سعفاء الخدين ، وفي هذا إشارة إلى أنها كانت مسفرة عن وجهها ، واستدل أيضا بحديث عائشة رضي الله عنها أن امرأة مدت يدها إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بكتاب فقبض يده ، فقالت : يا رسول الله مددت يدي إليك بكتاب فلم تأخذه ، فقال : إني لم أدر أيد امرأة هي أو رجل ؟ قالت : بل يد امرأة ، قال : لو كنت امرأة لغيرت أظفارك بالحناء  .
واستدلوا من المعقول بأن وجه المرأة وكفيها ليسا بعورة ، فلم يحرم النظر إليهما كوجه الرجل ، وبأن في إظهار الوجه والكفين ضرورة ، لحاجة المرأة إلى المعاملة مع الرجال أخذا وعطاء وبيعا وشراء ، ولا يمكنها ذلك عادة إلا بكشف الوجه والكفين ، فيحل لها ذلك  .

القول الثاني : 
 يحرم نظر الرجل بغير عذر شرعي إلى وجه المرأة الحرة الأجنبية وكفيها كسائر أعضائها سواء أخاف الفتنة من النظر باتفاق الشافعية أم لم يخف ذلك ، وهذا هو قول الشافعية على الصحيح ، وهو المذهب عند الحنابلة ، وظاهر كلام أحمد ، فقد قال : لا يأكل الرجل مع مطلقته وهو أجنبي لا يحل له أن ينظر إليها ، كيف يأكل معها ينظر إلى كفها ، لا يحل له ذلك  .
واستدلوا بقوله تعالى : وإذا سألتموهن متاعا فاسألوهن من وراء حجاب  فلو كان النظر إلى الوجه والكفين مباحا لما أمرهم الله تعالى أن يسألوهن من وراء حجاب ، ولأباح لهم أن يسألوهن مواجهة ، قال القرطبي : في هذه الآية دليل على أن الله تعالى أذن في مسألتهن من وراء حجاب في حاجة تعرض ، أو مسألة يستفتين بها ، ويدخل في ذلك جميع النساء بالمعنى ، وبما تضمنته أصول الشريعة من أن المرأة كلها عورة ، بدنها وصوتها ، فلا يجوز كشف ذلك إلا لحاجة كالشهادة عليها أو داء يكون ببدنها ، أو سؤالها عما يعرض وتعين عندها ، وبقوله تعالى : يا أيها النبي قل لأزواجك وبناتك ونساء المؤمنين يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن ذلك أدنى أن يعرفن فلا يؤذين وكان الله غفورا رحيما  وقد بين ابن تيمية وجه الاستدلال بهذه الآية والآية السابقة ، فقال : قبل أن تنزل آية الحجاب كان النساء يخرجن بلا جلباب يرى الرجل وجهها ويديها ، وكان إذ ذلك يجوز لها أن تظهر الوجه والكفين ، وكان حينئذ يجوز النظر إليها ، لأنها يجوز لها إظهاره ، ثم لما أنزل الله عز وجل آية الحجاب بقوله : ياأيها النبي قل لأزواجك وبناتك ونساء المؤمنين يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن حجب النساء عن الرجال .
واستدلوا بالأخبار التي جاءت تنهى عن النظر المتعمد ، والزيادة على النظرة الأولى ، وهي نظر الفجاءة ، وقد جاءت عامة تشمل جميع بدن المرأة ، وكل ما ورد بعد ذلك في الأخبار من جواز النظر إلى شيء من أعضاء المرأة فإنما أريد به حالة الضرورة أو الحاجة  .
واستدلوا بالمعقول من جهتين :
الأولى : أن اتفاق الفقهاء على تحريم النظر إلى جميع بدن المرأة بشهوة أو عند خوف حدوثها يقتضي عدم جواز النظر إلى الوجه والكفين وسائر الأعضاء لغير حاجة أو ضرورة في جميع الأحوال ، لأن خوف الفتنة في النظر إلى المرأة موجود دائما ، وبخاصة إلى الوجه ، لأنه مجمع المحاسن ، وخوف الفتنة من النظر إليه أشد من غيره .
الثانية : إن إباحة نظر الخاطب إلى المرأة التي يريد أن يخطبها يدل على التحريم عند عدم إرادة خطبتها ، إذ لو كان مباحا على الإطلاق ، فما وجه التخصيص  .
القول الثالث : 
 يحرم النظر بغير عذر أو حاجة إلى بدن المرأة الأجنبية غير الوجه والكفين ويكره النظر إليهما ، ويندب غض البصر عنهما ولو بغير شهوة ، وهذا القول نص عليه بعض المتأخرين من الحنفية وأصحاب الفتاوى ، وعبارة ابن عابدين أن الأحوط عدم النظر مطلقا ، وهو رواية عن أحمد وقول القاضي من الحنابلة .

القول الرابع : 
 يجوز النظر إلى الوجه والكفين والقدمين من المرأة الأجنبية بغير شهوة ، وهذا القول رواه الحسن بن زياد عن أبي حنيفة ، وذكره الطحاوي ، وهو قول بعض فقهاء المالكية .
وعن أبي يوسف أنه يجوز النظر إلى الذراعين أيضا عند الغسل والطبخ .
وقيل : يجوز النظر إلى الساقين إذا لم يكن النظر عن شهوة .
واستدل القائلون بجواز النظر إلى القدمين بالأثر والقياس ، أما الأثر فهو ما روي عن عائشة رضي الله عنها في قوله تعالى : إلا ما ظهر منها أن المراد به القلب والفتخة ، والفتخة خاتم إصبع الرجل ، فدل على جواز النظر إلى القدمين .
واستدلوا بقياس القدمين على الوجه والكفين ، لأن المرأة كما تبتلى بإبداء وجهها في المعاملة مع الرجال وبإبداء كفيها في الأخذ والعطاء ، فإنها تبتلى بإبداء قدميها ، وربما لا تجد الخف في كل وقت .
ووجه ما روي عن أبي يوسف من إباحة النظر إلى الذراع هو ظهور ذلك منها عادة عند القيام ببعض الأعمال التي تستعمل المرأة فيها ذراعيها كالغسل والطبخ ، وفي بعض الأخبار ما يدل على إباحة النظر إلى نصف الذراع ، فقد ورد عن ابن عباس وقتادة والمسور بن مخرمة في تفسير قوله تعالى : إلا ما ظهر منها قالوا : ظاهر الزينة هو الكحل والسوار والخضاب إلى نصف الذراع والقرطة والفتخة ونحو هذا ، وذكر الطبري عن قتادة حديثا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم استثنى فيه من تحريم النظر الوجه واليدين إلى نصف الذراع ، قال قتادة : بلغني أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : لا يحل لامرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن تخرج يدها إلا إلى ههنا وقبض نصف الذراع ، وروي عن عائشة رضي الله عنها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : إذا عركت المرأة لم يحل لها أن تظهر إلا وجهها ، وإلا ما دون هذا وقبض على ذراع نفسه فترك بين قبضته وبين الكف مثل قبضة أخر ، قال ابن عطية : ويظهر لي بحكم ألفاظ الآية أن المرأة مأمورة بألا تبدي ، وأن تجتهد في الإخفاء لكل ما هو زينة ، ووقع الاستثناء فيما يظهر بحكم ضرورة حركة فيما لا بد منه أو إصلاح شأن ونحو ذلك ، فما ظهر على هذا الوجه مما تؤدي إليه الضرورة في النساء فهو المعفو عنه  .

----------


## أشجعي

جزاك الله خيرا شيخي بندر,

وطبعا لسنا بصدد التكلم عن حكم تغطية الوجه فقد رُد على المبيحين كثيراً,
ما يشكل علي ويثيرني هو الرأي الذي يقول يجوز النظر إن لم يكن بشهوة,

فأقول في نفسي :طيب يا أخي المشكلة ليست النظر بشهوة أو لا كالمعاملة او المداولة, المشكلة ان تتولد الشهوة بعد النظر.

----------


## مختلف جدا

عجييب
ما تكفيك الآية القرانية كلام الله تبارك وتعالى 
حتى تسأل عن المذاهب الأربعة ــ  لا واسم الصحابي غلط !!!
قال ربي وربك ( قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم ..
إذا لم تفهم يغضوا من أبصارهم ،فلا تكتب بيدك شيئا

----------


## أبو ممدوح

من عجائب هذا الزمان سمعت شيخاً في قناة فضائية يُسأل عن النظر الى النساء المتبرجات فأباحه اذا كان بغير شهوة !
وهذا مايفسر لي سبب ظهور بعض من يشار اليه بالبنان امام المتبرجات وجهاً لوجه ولايغض بصره و يُحسب هذا الرجل على أنه من الاسلاميين -زعموا- .

----------


## أشجعي

> عجييب
> ما تكفيك الآية القرانية كلام الله تبارك وتعالى 
> حتى تسأل عن المذاهب الأربعة ــ  لا واسم الصحابي غلط !!!
> قال ربي وربك ( قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم ..
> إذا لم تفهم يغضوا من أبصارهم ،فلا تكتب بيدك شيئا


أولاً : شاكرا لك لطفك في الكلام, فهذا كله من أصلك, ماشاء الله.
ثانيا : الآية تكفيني أنا والخبر يكفيني أنا, ولكنها لا تكفي غيري, ويفسرونها بتفاسير أخرى, كالذي قال عنه أبو ممدوح وغيرهم ,فَنَتَبَصر لنعرف كيف ننقض حججهم.
ثالثاً : لو كانت المسألة بسيطة كما تشير لما كُتب عنها كل ما كُتب.

----------


## التقرتي

صحيح البخاري  - كتاب الاستئذان
 باب قول الله تعالى : يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تدخلوا - حديث:‏5883‏ 
 حدثنا أبو اليمان ، أخبرنا شعيب ، عن الزهري ، قال : أخبرني سليمان بن يسار ، أخبرني عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما ، قال : أردف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الفضل بن عباس يوم النحر خلفه على عجز راحلته ، وكان الفضل رجلا وضيئا ، فوقف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للناس يفتيهم ، وأقبلت امرأة من خثعم وضيئة تستفتي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فطفق الفضل ينظر إليها ، وأعجبه حسنها ، فالتفت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والفضل ينظر إليها ، فأخلف بيده فأخذ بذقن الفضل ، فعدل وجهه عن النظر إليها ، فقالت : يا رسول الله ، إن فريضة الله في الحج على عباده ، أدركت أبي شيخا كبيرا ، لا يستطيع أن يستوي على الراحلة ، فهل يقضي عنه أن أحج عنه ؟ قال : " نعم "

قال في فتح الباري :


قوله ‏(‏أردف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الفضل‏)‏ هو ابن عباس، وقد تقدم شرحه في كتاب الحج، قال ابن بطال‏:‏ في الحديث الأمر بغض البصر خشية الفتنة، ومقتضاه أنه إذا أمنت الفتنة لم يمتنع، قال‏:‏ ويؤيده أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يحول وجه الفضل حتى أدمن النظر إليها لإعجابه بها فخشي الفتنة عليه، قال‏:‏ وفيه مغالبة طباع البشر لابن آدم وضعفه عما ركب فيه من الميل إلى النساء والإعجاب بهن‏.‏ 

وفيه دليل على أن نساء المؤمنين ليس عليهن من الحجاب ما يلزم أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، إذ لو لزم ذلك جميع النساء لأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الخثعمية بالاستتار ولما صرف وجه الفضل، قال‏:‏ وفيه دليل على أن ستر المرأة وجهها ليس فرضا لإجماعهم على أن للمرأة أن تبدي وجهها في الصلاة ولو رآه الغرباء، وأن قوله ‏(‏قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم‏)‏ على الوجوب في غير الوجه‏.‏ 

قلت‏:‏ وفي استدلاله بقصة الخثعمية لما ادعاه نظر لأنها كانت محرمة اهــ.


قلت بل الإستدلال صحيح لأنه لو كان في كشف وجهها حرمة لأمر الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام أن تغطيه كما ورد في حديث أسماء رضي الله عنها :

عن أسماء بنت أبي بكر رضي الله عنهما قالت : ((كنا نغطي وجوهنا من الرجال ، وكنا نمتشط قبل ذلك في الإحرام)) إسناده صحيح أخرجه الحاكم وصححه ، ووافقه الذهبي ( انظر الإرواء 4/212) . 


فلو كانت تغطية الوجه واجبة لكان الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام أمرها به لفعل أسماء في الإحرام و كذلك صرف النبي عليه الصلاة و السلام وجه الفضل دليل على عدم استحباب النظر فلو كان الأمر أمر تحريم لكان نهره عليه الصلاة و السلام و بينه له  و يشهد لهذا في الحديث قوله  فطفق الفضل ينظر إليها ، وأعجبه حسنها  و الله أعلم

----------


## السكران التميمي

إخوتي بوركتم جميعا

إياكم والخوض في مثل هذه المسائل الحساسة بدون علم، أو مستند يمكن أن يكون عونا لكم على ما تقدموه، فليس كل دليل يمكن أن يستدل به إلا إذا كان يصح أن يكون فاصلا في المسألة المستدل به عليها

فالأحديث الواردة في هذه المسألة لا يمكن أن تعمم في الإستدلال بها على قول من الأقوال هنا، لأن بعضها هذه النصوص قد قيل في فترة من الفترات، وفي خصوصية من الخصائص، وفي بعضها نسخ، وهكذا

أما من كان في قلبه دخل، وحوله دخن، فهذا هو من يستغل سذاجة بعض الناس ومن ثم يقوم بوضع الأحاديث ومن دون بيان وضعيتها وما قاله أهل العلم المعتبرين حولها

فأتقوا الله أحبتي، ولا تعبثوا بدين أخواتكم الطاهرات العفيفات، فقد توعد الله من أراد الفتنة بالعذاب الشديد

ثم هل زينة المرأة إلا وجهها؟
هب أنها غطته، هل سينظر إليها أحد؟

أفيقوا أيها المسلمون الغيارى، فما هكذا تورد الإبل في نسائنا

إفهمو النصوص قبلا، واعرفوا كيف يستدل بها على حكم المسائل، وإلا فعلى جهنم دعاة بأحكامهم الباطلة للآخرين

لا يغركم نعق الناعقين، ولا هربدة المهربدين، ولا دعوات الشياطين

والله ما كان أحد يرى أمهات المؤمنين أشرف نساء الدنيا بعد نزول آية الحجاب، إلا من وراء حجاب، فما بالنا نقول لنسائنا خالفن أمهاتكن؟

الكلام كثير، والخطب كبير، ولكن هي ذكرى لمن كان له قلب أو ألقى السمع وهو شهيد

----------


## أشجعي

ما شاء الله ,
بارك الله فيكم يا مشايخ وأثابكم,
شيخي التقرتي,
بارك الله فيك عن النقل ويُرد على حديث الخثعمية بحديث البخاري, (لا تنتقب المرأة المحرمة ولا تلبس القفازين)
وليس المقصود بهذا الموضوع طبعا التكلم عن حكم تغطية الوجه لأنني أظن أنه نوقش باستفاضة هنا والله أعلم, وللشيخ سلمان الخراشي حفظه الله أيضا كلام جميل في المسألة فلعله يُراجع.
بارك الله فيك ونفع.

شيخي الحبيب التميمي:
بارك الله فيك وفي نصائحك الغالية التي لا تدل إلا عن غيرة في زمن كثر فيه الخبث وكثر فيه الناعقين كما تفضلت وكثر فيه الرويبضة والمتعالمين الذي يحاربون دين الله ليل نهار بأسماء خبيثة كالوسطية والانفتاح والحداثة والعصرية,
أسأل الله أن يأخذهم اخذ عزيز مقتدر, هؤلاء الذين يقولون بأن الحجاب بدعة وتخلف وان الخمار رجعي الى آخر الاسطوانات المشروخة التي تعرفونها, ما أقول إلا قوله تعالى:
((إن الذين يحبون أن تشيع الفاحشة في الذين آمنوا لهم عذاب أليم في الدنيا والآخرة والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون)).

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
وأحب ان أعرف من الأخوة كيف يتعاملون مع أقربائهم من النساء كزوجة الأخ أو بنت العم والخال ...الخ,

----------


## التقرتي

بارك الله فيك اخي أشجعي الا انه المقدم عند اهل العلم الجمع بين الادلة و ليس ضربها ببعض فردك لابد ان تجمعه مع حديث اسماء و إلا فأنت تبطل حديثا بآخر و هذا لا يجوز


و نجيب على اعتراضك بظاهر مذهب شيخ الاسلام بن تيمية ان الواجب عليها عدم التنقب فقط ! ويجوز لها تغطيه الوجه بغير النقاب حتى عند عدم الحاجة كوجود الرجال ووافقه الشيخ بن عثيمين رحمه الله كما في الشرح الممتع.

فقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا تنتقب المحرمة ولا تلبس القفازين ) هو مثل قوله : (لا يلبس المحرم القميص و لا العمامة و لا البرنس ، و لا السراويل .. ) فكما أن منع الرجل من هذه الملابس لا يعني منعه من ستر ما تحتها بالإزار والرداء ، فكذا منع المحرمة من النقاب والقفازين لا يمنع ستر الوجه واليدين بغير النقاب والقفازين ، ولا يعترض بالمنع من العمامة مع عدم جواز ستر الرأس بغيرها لأنه ورد في ذلك نص خاص وهو ( لا تخمروا رأسه ) ، وأما المحرمة فلم يقل : لا تخمر رأسها أو وجهها أو يديها ، فلذا لا مانع من سترها بغير النقاب والقفازين.

و بهذا القول جمعنا بين الحديثين و الجمع أولى من معارضة الأحاديث ببعضها البعض ، والله أعلم

----------


## التقرتي

اخي التميمي كلامك عاطفي جدا و يفتقد الى ادلة و يكفي للرد عليه بأن ما تنتقده هو مذهب جمهور العلماء قديما و مذهب الالباني رحمه الله حديثا 

فتمعن ذلك جيدا و دع عنك التعصب لمذهب معين  و السلام عليكم

----------


## السكران التميمي

> اخي التميمي كلامك عاطفي جدا و يفتقد الى ادلة و يكفي للرد عليه بأن ما تنتقده هو مذهب جمهور العلماء قديما و مذهب الالباني رحمه الله حديثا 
> فتمعن ذلك جيدا و دع عنك التعصب لمذهب معين  و السلام عليكم


قد عرفتك ممن لا يرد عليه

----------


## التقرتي

بارك الله فيك و على كلامك العاطفي دائما.

للإخوة واصلوا مدارسة الموضوع و لا تنتبهوا لما هو خارج عنه و بارك الله في الجميع


للفائدة يا اخوتي انظروا في هذا الموضوع فهو مهم جدا للجميع

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=29376

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن بن ناصر

لا أدري لماذا لا نتعامل مع هذه المسألة كما تعامل بها العلماء الأوائل وكغيرها من المسائل الخلافية التي للاختلاف فيها حظ من النظر . والله المستعان

----------


## أشجعي

بارك الله في المشايخ الأحبة
شيخي التقرتي, حديث أسماء حجة لنا في تغطية الوجه, فهو واحد من جملة احاديث كثيرة تدل على أن تفسير الآية التي في سورة الأحزاب أنها توجب تغطية الوجه, كما هو عليه أكثر المفسرين,
وإن كان الاختلاف بين العلماء على الوجوب أو الاستحباب, فالقائلين بالندب قالوا بالوجوب في زمن الفتن وفساد الناس,
كما هو مذكور في كتبهم كالمالكية والشافعية والأحناف.

والمسألة هنا ليست في حكم تغطية الوجه, فاعتبرني أخذت بقولك وقلت بكشف الوجه,
ما حكم النظر الى الوجه عندك او عند مشايخك أو من تعرف طبعا من أهل العلم؟

----------


## أشجعي

> لا أدري لماذا لا نتعامل مع هذه المسألة كما تعامل بها العلماء الأوائل وكغيرها من المسائل الخلافية التي للاختلاف فيها حظ من النظر . والله المستعان


أكرر للأخوة جميعا ,ليس النقاش هنا عن حكم تغطية الوجه,
فالرجاء ان تعفوننا من الجدال الذي (لا طائل منه), ومن أبى ذلك واحب ان يجادل فعليه بمحرك البحث, ليناقش في الموضوع.

والرجاء من كان لديه إضافة او زيادة او مزيد كلام ,ان يدلي به على المسألة المطروحة,
وبارك الله فيكم.

----------


## التقرتي

بارك الله فيك اخي   أبو عبدالرحمن بن ناصر 

المطلوب هو عدم التعصب لوجهات النظر فلكل قول سلف من سلفنا الاخيار 

هدى الله الجميع إلى الصواب

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن بن ناصر

> , فاعتبرني أخذت بقولك وقلت بكشف الوجه,
> ما حكم النظر الى الوجه عندك او عند مشايخك أو من تعرف طبعا من أهل العلم؟


 لقد تكلم العلامة الألباني عن هذا في كتابه "الرد المفحم " وأجازه ونقل ذلك عن غير واحد من أهل العلم . اعني جواز النظر إلى وجه المرأة دون لذة أو شهوة ، فليراجع هناك

----------


## التقرتي

لم احقق مسألة النظر في الوجه اخي لكن اعرف ان هناك مذاهب أما عني شخصيا فلا احب ذلك، النظر من غير حاجة مخالف لغض البصر لكن لا استطيع الطعن في قول من قال بالنظر بلا شهوة  لأنه يحضرني ان احدهم سأل الامام احمد بن حنبل عن خلوة الكحال مع المرأة ان بقيت وحدها فاجاب انها ليست بخلوة (قد سأل المروذي الامام احمد بن حنبل كما في الفروع 5/109"عن الكحال يخلو بالمرأة وقد انصرف من عنده هل هي منهي عنها؟ قال أليس على ظهر الطريق قيل: نعم قال إنما الخلوة في البيوت)

ان فهمت ذلك جيدا فمن معناه ان الكحال يزين المرأة و هذا يلزم منه انه يرى وجهها فلم ينكر الامام احمد ذلك و اشباه ذلك كثير عند الفقهاء الاربعة.


و لا يخفى عليك ما ورد في السنة  المرأة التي عرضت نفسها على رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام فنظر اليها و كذلك لما طلب الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام من النساء التصدق فوصف بلالا رضي الله عنه  احداهن بحمراء الخدين و المتتبع للاحاديث يجد من ذلك الكثير 

و لو تتبعت الامر لوجدت حالات كثيرة منها شهادة الشهود على الزانية فهل ينظرون لوجهها لكي يشهدوا عليها ام لا ؟ 
لكن كل هذا لا يعني ان النظر مباح من غير حاجة 

و قد جمع كل ذلك الالباني رحمه الله في كتابه فارجع اليه و الله اعلم

----------

